# 3 month old stud colt! (AQHA)



## betty6272 (Jul 27, 2015)

he is very pretty


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

He looks beautiful - well balanced, big hip, long neck. He looks halter bred - is he?


----------



## SkippnD (Jul 28, 2015)

Carrie94 said:


> He looks beautiful - well balanced, big hip, long neck. He looks halter bred - is he?


Surprisingly, no! He's Pleasure bred


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Very handsome boy. I'm thinking that neck may beef up as he ages but he is well put together, to my eyes anyway.
What are your plans for him?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Of course, babies change a lot, but he looks like a nice colt that should grow into a well balanced horse, thus able to fulfil his breeding destiny by being a good mover


----------

